# Anybody tell me the right tank size/



## Reefer_Rabbit (Sep 3, 2007)

Riight now I have a 36x12x19 (Approx) tank with a center brace. the brace is in the way of my lighting. I heard that I should not cut out the brace because it will make the tank break. Is this true?

I also have no idea what size this tank is. Google gives me anything from 30 to 38 gallons. dont know the manufactuer either. Im good huh?

So, I need to know a tank size that is good for a 36X12 stand.

any clues?

Russ


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> Is this true?


 Yes, if a tank has a center brace, it needs a center brace. Tempered glass is thinner and more flexible than the old thick glass. My center brace broke on my 55 and the long sides of the tank bowed out so that the center was 1.5 inches wide than the ends. If I hadn't emptied it, I'm sure it would have started leaking. From your measurements I get 35.5 gal. 36X12 is a standard 30 gallon long stand. There are also higher tanks that have the same footprint. You can also buy little plastic feet that will raise lights off the tank.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

This site gives common standard tank dimentions. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/aquarium_sizes.php


----------



## Reefer_Rabbit (Sep 3, 2007)

Still confused but thanks

Russ


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

Confused about what?

The center brace on the tank gives more support to the glass. Without it, if it is needed, the glass will eventually begin to shift and your tank can basically collapse. Cutting it out is not a smart idea.

I don't really undewrstand how your tank brace is in the way of the lighting. This shouldn't make much of a difference. If you are that concerned, you can hang the light or use mounting legs to raise it higher, like already suggested.

This is an example of a light with mounting legs. Basically it just lifts the light up a little:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

As far as the tank size, posting the manufacturer would be helpful.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

Sounds like a 38g tank to me. I have the same tank. 

http://www.alysta.com/books/fishtank.htm This link includes 38g tanks.

The tanks you'll probably be able to find to fit a 36x12 stand are 30g, 38g, and 45g.


----------



## Reefer_Rabbit (Sep 3, 2007)

Scuba Kid said:


> Confused about what?
> 
> I don't really undewrstand how your tank brace is in the way of the lighting. This shouldn't make much of a difference. If you are that concerned, you can hang the light or use mounting legs to raise it higher, like already suggested.
> 
> This is an example of a light with mounting legs. Basically it just lifts the light up a little:


If you knew much about this hobby you would know that below is the problem with a brace and that legs or hanging won't help.









I see that you are only 16 years old. please refrain from posting in my threads unless you have real knowledge on the subject.

Russ


----------



## Reefer_Rabbit (Sep 3, 2007)

Damon said:


> As far as the tank size, posting the manufacturer would be helpful.


I would but I don't know. got it used. from the info I have gathered here so far though I think it is an AGA or Aqueon.

Russ


----------



## Reefer_Rabbit (Sep 3, 2007)

JustOneMore20 said:


> Sounds like a 38g tank to me. I have the same tank.
> 
> http://www.alysta.com/books/fishtank.htm This link includes 38g tanks.
> 
> The tanks you'll probably be able to find to fit a 36x12 stand are 30g, 38g, and 45g.


Now that is exactly the information i was needing!!!!!!! Perfect, thank you so much! now off to buy a tank.

Russ


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Reefer_Rabbit said:


> If you knew much about this hobby you would know that below is the problem with a brace and that legs or hanging won't help.
> 
> 
> I see that you are only 16 years old. please refrain from posting in my threads unless you have real knowledge on the subject.
> ...


 
Oh Boy!..........


----------



## Reefer_Rabbit (Sep 3, 2007)

Buggy said:


> Oh Boy!..........


Im sorry if I said something offensive. i just don't take well to advice that obviously comes from an unaware source. i have a teen of my own and she can tell you.

back to our regularly scheduled program

Russ


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

Reefer_Rabbit said:


> If you knew much about this hobby you would know that below is the problem with a brace and that legs or hanging won't help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see you are another one of those condescending jerks.

If you had informed us of the manufacturer of your lighting, I would have known if mounting legs or a hanging kit was made for the model. However, there are DIY options for your predicament. Not a do-it-yourselfer kind of guy, eh?

I think my 12 years experience in keeping marine and freshwater fish and the 11 tanks I currently have set up grants me some knowledge. How about my mother having over 20 years experience and me grow up with a love for marine biology and having always been around fish? Does working in the fish and invertebrates section of the public aquarium qualify me?

No, apprently I have to have been born 10 years ago to know anything.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

RR, you did not specify the type of lighting you were referring to. SK did assume, since you didn't specify. Please don't condescend her for her assumptions.  She may be 16, but she has alot of knowledge in fish keeping....especially saltwater. Don't just assume that since she is a teenager that she doesn't know anything.


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

Dude, you need to take a chill pill... 

I've known Scuba here for quite some time, we talk OFTEN in chat. I'm 20 years old. She has taught ME, a TWENTY YEAR OLD, alot of the stuff I know today. She is a very smart, and very mature 16 year old, thank you very much. 

You have to remember, this is a PUBLIC forum, and ANYONE can post. This means if all the other 16 year old's wanted to post in YOUR thread, by God they can!! There ain't a danged thing you can do about it either.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

there is a real easy fix here, if you dont want people giving you advice about a topic that you dont think they arent informed about..dont ask a vague question leaving us guessing what you are looking for. there is no excuse to jump on someone for trying to piece everything together and try and help you. the fact is that Scuba went out of her way to try and give you some advice..and what do you do? jump all over her. it seems like to me that it is you Russ that has an issue. and frankly, i hope everyone who reads this sees you for the person you are, and opts out of wasting their time to help you, cause i know i have.
have a nice day


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Yeah, what Mike said....we can all learn from each other here, I know Skuba has a million times the knowledge of saltwater than I do, and I for one would listen closely to her if I start a salt tank.
age isn't important 
jumping on Skuba just shows who was the immature one...she just tried to help you with a vague, (and dumb ) question. Center braces are there for a reason.....the key word "brace" should be a clue to you
good luck


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Problem solved with this thread.............


----------

